# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс новогодних аватаров

## Asteriks

*Конкурс на лучший новогодний аватар проводится для поднятия настроения перед Новым годом.*

*Условия конкурса*

*1) Отписываемся в теме - подтверждаем участие.
2) Перед голосованием создадим опрос с 3 местами или придумаем номинации.
3) Авка должна быть новогодней или рождественской.
4) Допустимый размер гиф-ки 175X175, 100 kb*

*Добавьте что-нибудь ещё!!!!!*
Сроки проведения: до 25 декабря. 25 декабря - голосование. Идёт?
:24525:

----------


## Jemal

Я согласен.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Тока формат не тот и размер преувеличен.

----------


## Asteriks

И я буду! А авку до 25-го можно менять! До голосования.

----------


## Akasey

вот эта аваторка для конкурса:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

а вот эта для Астерикс:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Алёша, опять народ скажет, что Астерикс обкурилась!  Спасибо за мышей.

----------


## Sanych

Ай, я то же поучаствую со своим теперешним авиком

----------


## Pasha_49

Тогда и я с вами
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Паша ты одну давай, а то так все номинации соберёш 

P.S. кстати что насчёт номинаций...

----------


## Asteriks

Давайте придумывать номинации. Вместе. Может "Самая жизнерадостная", "Самая обаятельная", "Самая романтичная" (?), "Самая сказочная".....????????????

----------


## HARON

Самая вредная!

----------


## Akasey

"Самая новогодняя"

----------


## HARON

Самая "честная"!

----------


## Akasey

"Самая непостоянная"

----------


## Asteriks

Самая творческая (это когда сам человек делал).

----------


## Akasey

> Самая творческая (это когда сам человек делал).


 мне не грозит...

Астерикс ты записываеш предложения?

----------


## Asteriks

Я запоминаю))) А вы не могли бы пояснять, что, например, вы имеете в виду под самой "честной"? Самой непостоянной?

----------


## Akasey

> ...А вы не могли бы пояснять, что, например, вы имеете в виду под самой "честной"...


 вот смотриш ты в глаза моей авке (например) и думаеш что ну такая честная, такая честная...




> "Самой непостоянной"


 ну наверное тот, кто чаще всех меняех новогодние авки...

----------


## Asteriks

Ой, Алёша, насмешил))) Твоя авка вообще глаза отвела)) Вроде как конфетку с ёлки помышляет стянуть. Тогда уже САМАЯ ХИТРАЯ.

----------


## Pasha_49

Самая милая, Самая смешная, Самая самая.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Хочу поучаствовать вот с этим:
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Ну и я попробую поучаствовать

_Ирина добавил 15.12.2009 в 20:59_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что свою конкурсную аву надо бы в секрете держать, а то мало ли что! А что что? Ну, я привыкаю, к примеру, и мне трудней выбирать потом. Или надо, чтобы все видели?  Заранее?
Предлагайте ещё номинации!

----------


## Irina

Ну запас ещё есть

----------


## Asteriks

Боюсь, что все на одном сайте авы берём, что-то этого оленя, который Деда Мороза тырит, я видела именно на avatars.su)))

----------


## Irina

Я на  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] там вообще много интересного.

----------


## Asteriks

Думаю, пора номинации в кучу собрать и посмотреть всем, чего не хватает. Сейчас сделаю.
Вот:
*Самая жизнерадостная
Самая обаятельная
Самая романтичная
Самая сказочная
Самая вредная
Самая новогодняя
Самая непостоянная
Самая творческая 
Самая хитрая
Самая милая
Самая смешная*
*Самая-самая*
Ещё добавлю от себя
*Самая прикольная*
Добавляйте, друзья мои, а то 25-ое не за горами!

----------


## vova230

А не для конкурса, а просто так. За компанию

----------


## fIzdrin

> Добавляйте, друзья мои, а то 25-ое не за горами!


да,хватит,а то номинаций будет больше,чем аватаров.

Вова,надо поддержать для количества

----------


## Alex



----------


## Asteriks

Гкхм...)) Мне нравится активность наших пользователей в этой теме. Только  кое-кто всё же отлынивает. Нехорошо, Ваня и Серж! А также Маруся, Дигнус (ему простительно), и новички!

----------


## Asteriks

*Начинаем конкурс. До голосования осталось два дня. Предлагаются следующие номинации:*

1.	*Самая жизнерадостная
2.	Самая обаятельная
3.	Самая романтичная
4.	Самая сказочная
5.	Самая вредная
6.	Самая новогодняя
7.	Самая непостоянная
8.	Самая творческая 
9.	Самая хитрая
10.	Самая смешная
11.	Самая грустная
*
*После этого поста участники отписываются, поместив стишок в защиту своей авки, как защита новогоднего маскарадного костюма в садике, помните?* 
*Желаю всем удачи и победы!*
*Голосование начнётся 25 декабря в часиков этак 5 вечера.!*
*Навеки Ваша, Астерикс*
*На время голосования поставьте себе конкурсный авик. Что бы не приходилось выискивать по всей теме кто с каким выступает.*

----------


## Irina

Участник № 1 


Форум, дружная семья,
Поздравляю всех, друзья.
Пусть всем нам этот новый год
Здоровье, счастье принесет.
Удачи, радости, любви,
и поцелуйчик мой лови.

----------


## Sanych

Участник № 2

Ёлочка ты ёлка. 
Длинные иголки.
А на ёлке шарик. 
Радостный фонарик.
Ты блести, крутись, искрись
Переливайся и светись.
Что бы не было забот
Счастье только круглый год!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Участник №3

Холод, лёд, колкой льдинкою взор - 
Без тепла погибаю.
Сердце бедное я из груди достаю,
Всем, кто любит меня,
По кусочку вручаю.

Обними поскорей - я оттаю...

----------


## fIzdrin

4

я на елочке вишу елочной игрушкой, 
и куда-то в даль гляжу в шапке на макушке,
что там будет впереди,я еще не знаю,
что под елочкой лежит думаю,гадаю.
милый дедушка мороз,с новым годом,здрасьте,
подари здоровья воз и кусочек счастья.
пусть невзгоды и беду старый год забудет,
счастья в новом вам году и удачи люди!

----------


## Alex

Участник №5

Удач Вам на все года,
Здоровья крепкого всегда,
Счастливой жизни, и тогда -
Все остальное ерунда!

----------


## BIGm[]n

Участник №6 

ВОт он Дед Мороз какой!
ЛАдно нарисован:
ВЫшел с сумкой не пустой
ПЫред годом Новым!

До чего ж хорош старик
НА рисунке этом:
Улыбается, стоит
У еловых веток.

ПРИшел счастья пожелать,
ВСем у Новым Годзе
ЧТобы дружно поживать ,
в счастье и доходе !

УРА УРА УРА всех  сНАСтупаюЩИМ!!!!

----------


## HARON

Участник №7

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Мастер Йоде к нам пришёл
Что бы нас поздравить
Любви,счастья пожелать
Силушки прибавить!

----------


## Jemal

Участник №8

На Форуме ожиотаж -
Ночь истинных талантов.
Друзей поздравить в этот миг -
Из лучших вариантов.

И вот он - долгожданный акт,
Сверкает ель от "фантов".
И сердце начинает биться в такт
С ударами курантов.

----------


## Banderlogen

Участник №9

Стихи не буду сочинять,
Запаса слов не хватит.
На конкурс тоже наплевать...
Вот я заврался... Нате. 

Вам нате счастья и веселья,
Успехов нате и удачи.
И нате утро без похмелья.
И эйсы с первой чтоб подачи.
Здоровья нате и любви.
Чтоб на работе не ....

----------


## Asteriks

*Начинаем голосование.* 
1. Для голосования скопируйте номинации и напротив каждой впишите ник того участника,  которого считаете достойным этой номинации. *Разрешается вписывать ник только один раз. За себя не голосуем.* Свой пост с результатами помещаем в этой теме. 

*1. Самая жизнерадостная
2. Самая обаятельная
3. Самая романтичная
4. Самая сказочная
5. Самая вредная
6. Самая новогодняя
7. Самая непостоянная
8. Самая творческая 
9. Самая хитрая
10. Самая смешная
11. Самая грустная*

*2.Так как авки «защищались», вторым пунктом выберите Самую лучшую защиту.
Защиту будем распределять по 3 местам: то есть, 1-е, 2-е и 3-е место.*

*3. Последнее: есть участники, ранее подавшие заявки, но не защитившие свои авки стихотворением.
Эти участники оцениваются в номинации, но не оцениваются в Защите.* 
*Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на список участников с Защитой (1-9) и не забудьте про Пашу, Зёбру и Акасея, они без защиты.
*
*Удачи!*


*Никого не забываем!!!!*
№1 Irina
№2 Sanych
№3 Asteriks
№4 fizdrin 
№5 Al_59
№6 BIGm[]n
№7 Харон
№8 Jemal 
№9 Banderlogen 

А также Зёбра, Паша, Акасей и Вова230

----------


## Alex

1. Самая жизнерадостная        Участник № 1
2. Самая обаятельная              Участник № 1
3. Самая романтичная              Участник №4
4. Самая сказочная                 Участник №2
5. Самая вредная                    Участник №3
6. Самая новогодняя                Участник №8
7. Самая непостоянная            Участник №3
8. Самая творческая                Участник №8
9. Самая хитрая                       Участник №7
10. Самая смешная                   Участник №9
11. Самая грустная                   Участник №3

----------


## Asteriks

*Нельзя голосовать за одного участника в нескольких номинациях. А вообще делайте, что хотите, только считать голоса будете сами.*

----------


## Jemal

1. Самая жизнерадостная - *Akasey*
2. Самая обаятельная - *Irina*
3. Самая романтичная - *Asteriks*
4. Самая сказочная - *vova230*
5. Самая вредная - *Banderlogen*
6. Самая новогодняя - *Al_59*
7. Самая непостоянная - *Pasha_49*
8. Самая творческая - *ZYOBRA-70*
9. Самая хитрая - *Pasha_49*
10. Самая смешная - *Харон*
11. Самая грустная -  *Asteriks*

Номинация "Защита"

1-*fIzdrin*
2-*Asteriks*
3-*Харон*

----------


## Asteriks

1. Самая жизнерадостная Irina
2. Самая обаятельная vova230
3. Самая романтичная - нет
4. Самая сказочная Pasha_49
5. Самая вредная Харон 
6. Самая новогодняя Sanych
7. Самая непостоянная нет
8. Самая творческая Banderlogen
9. Самая хитрая Акасей
10. Самая смешная BIGm[]n
11. Самая грустная нет

Защита:
1- fizdrin
2- Jemal
3- Banderlogen

*Вообще мне все авки нравятся, но под номинации они не подходят.*

----------


## Irina

1. Самая жизнерадостная Паша_49
2. Самая обаятельная №7
3. Самая романтичная  Вова 230
4. Самая сказочная №2
5. Самая вредная  №6
6. Самая новогодняя №8
7. Самая непостоянная №4
8. Самая творческая №5
9. Самая хитрая  Акасей
10. Самая смешная №9
11. Самая грустная №3

Защита
1 - №3
2 - №4
3 - №2

----------


## fIzdrin

1. Самая жизнерадостная-Акасей
2. Самая обаятельная      1   
3. Самая романтичная      3
4. Самая сказочная        2
5. Самая вредная       нет
6. Самая новогодняя    -Pasha_49
7. Самая непостоянная     6
8. Самая творческая       8 
9. Самая хитрая           9
10. Самая смешная      нет
11. Самая грустная        3


стихи не буду,все молодцы.

----------


## Sanych

1. Самая жизнерадостная - *fIzdrin* 
2. Самая обаятельная - *Irina*
3. Самая романтичная - *Астерикс*
4. Самая сказочная - *Al_59*
5. Самая вредная - *BIGm[]n* 
6. Самая новогодняя - *Jemal*
7. Самая непостоянная ...
8. Самая творческая - *Banderlogen*
9. Самая хитрая - *Харон*
10. Самая смешная - *Banderlogen*
11. Самая грустная - *Астерикс*

Защита: fIzdrin Jemal Irina

----------


## Akasey

1. Самая жизнерадостная *Логен*
2. Самая обаятельная *Ирина*
3. Самая романтичная *Астерикс*
4. Самая сказочная Тёзка (*Харон* в смысле)
5. Самая вредная *BIGm[]n* (нечего в розетку пальцы совать )
6. Самая новогодняя *Женька*
7. Самая непостоянная *хз*
8. Самая творческая *Логен*
9. Самая хитрая *хз* (мот Я)
10. Самая смешная *BIGm[]n*
11. Самая грустная *Астерикс*

Защита:
1- *Логен*
2- *Астерикс*
3- *Саныч*

----------


## Sanych

Все кто ещё не проголосовал - торопитесь.

Ждём когда проголосуют оставшиеся!!!

----------


## Sanych

*Итоги конкурса новогодних аватаров.*

*Голосование за аватар:*
*1.* Самая жизнерадостная Ирина 2 Акасей 2
*2.* Самая обаятельная Ирина 5
*3.* Самая романтичная Астерикс 4
*4.* Самая сказочная Саныч 3
*5.* Самая вредная Бигмэн 3
*6.* Самая новогодняя Джемал 4
*7.* Самая непостоянная нет места,  по 1 голосу
*8.* Самая творческая Логен 3
*9.* Самая хитрая Харон 2 Акасей 2
*10.* Самая смешная Логен 3
*11.* Самая грустная Астерикс 6

*Защита:*
*1-ое место* - fIzdrin (4 голоса)

*2-ое место* - Asteriks (3 голоса)

*3-е место* - Сразу 3 участника: Jemal, Banderlogen, Sanych (по 2 голоса каждый)

----------


## Asteriks

*Мои поздравления победителям и благодарность всем участникам . Спасибо!*

----------


## Akasey

а подарки???

----------


## Sanych

Подарки на выбор. Либо денег в казино, либо статус любой

----------


## Akasey

хочу Akasey *чёрным* цветом!!! можно???

----------


## Sanych

Ноу проблем  В статусе

----------


## Akasey

оК!!!

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,  статус на твой вкус:angel:

----------


## Asteriks

Вот я сейчас как наеду на Саныча! Будет ему казино!
Предлагаю: Ирине статус: *Само обаяние.* Как по конкурсу. Остальным могу придумать, уже и придумала, да кое-кто из администрации хочет свою линию гнуть. Пожалуйста, Лентяй Александрович, гните!

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*,  Само обаяние - оч. нравится.

----------


## Alex

> Предлагаю: Ирине статус: Само обаяние.


Как свободный кот накладываю на это предложение свою лапу

----------


## Asteriks

То та жа, Саныч! Вот подорву твой авторитет, будешь знать! Видишь, а если бы сразу сюрпризом написали Ирине? Какую бы приятность сделали? 
Обижена я на админа и всё тут. Что идею на корню загубил. Пусть увольняет, это был наезд!

----------


## Sanych

Админ же вам сказал, что занят. И все поубегали и тишина. А теперь опомнились. А со статусами не понятный глюк. Они теряются через пару суток и становяться автоматом как и были.

----------


## Sanych

> Вот я сейчас как наеду на Саныча! Будет ему казино!
> Предлагаю: Ирине статус: *Само обаяние.* Как по конкурсу. Остальным могу придумать, уже и придумала, да кое-кто из администрации хочет свою линию гнуть. Пожалуйста, Лентяй Александрович, гните!


Выкладывай уже идеи свои. Паникёрша ты наша.

----------


## Asteriks

А фигушки! Я в чате всем написала, но чтобы было сюрпризом хотела, поэтому удалила из архива! Вот и думай сам-с-усам! И кто это поубегал?

----------


## Pasha_49

Эх, простите. Долго не был на форуме, не проголосовал и не защитил.

----------

